# I should have saw this coming



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm glad that I did not get hurt with this dumb trick, but I could have.

I have many nail guns for different nails and staples. I had my 16gage & 18gage nails in the same box. Ya Ya you see it already, I should have. I was using my 16gage gun and installed 18gage nails in it instead of 16gage nails. Did not hurt myslef or any one elce but sure spent my time breaking down the gun and get the nails untwisted from the inside of the gun.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I can see how it might damage your equipment but I doubt there was much chance of bodily injury.


----------

